# Epo



## Call of Ktulu (Jun 23, 2012)

Has anyone used it, know how to dose it or buy it? Thanks.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jun 28, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## blergs. (Jun 28, 2012)

Not very good stuff man. stay healthy use something else for endurance. coffee?


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jun 28, 2012)

Have you tried it?


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## trackstar19 (Jul 5, 2012)

Really bro, you're asking about where to buy it in your post? I'm fairly certain that's not allowed on here. EPO is not a PED you want to phuck around with without having all your bases covered. You're going to want to have A LOT of knowledge on it, how it works, etc. before using it. You're going to need a centrifuge to check your hemocrit level while using it to make sure you don't go to high (or else your blood will turn into sludge and you die). So start researching and doing your HW and reading up, i'm not going to spoon feed you. I've used EPO before back in my collegiate sprinting days. It's a wonderful drug, it's effects on recovery, repeatability, endurance, etc. is INSANE. If used properly it is safer than AAS in my opinion. Emphasis on the "if used properly" aspect, though.

Google is your friend, this board is your friend, there are other boards more geared towards cyclists and endurance athletes where you'd also find a LOT of INVALUABLE information and threads on the stuff. I'd link you, but i'm not sure i'm allowed to link to other boards on here? Good luck fellow MA brah.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jul 5, 2012)

trackstar19 said:


> Really bro, you're asking about where to buy it in your post? I'm fairly certain that's not allowed on here. EPO is not a PED you want to phuck around with without having all your bases covered. You're going to want to have A LOT of knowledge on it, how it works, etc. before using it. You're going to need a centrifuge to check your hemocrit level while using it to make sure you don't go to high (or else your blood will turn into sludge and you die). So start researching and doing your HW and reading up, i'm not going to spoon feed you. I've used EPO before back in my collegiate sprinting days. It's a wonderful drug, it's effects on recovery, repeatability, endurance, etc. is INSANE. If used properly it is safer than AAS in my opinion. Emphasis on the "if used properly" aspect, though.
> 
> Google is your friend, this board is your friend, there are other boards more geared towards cyclists and endurance athletes where you'd also find a LOT of INVALUABLE information and threads on the stuff. I'd link you, but i'm not sure i'm allowed to link to other boards on here? Good luck fellow MA brah.


Pm inbound. Can you pm me back? Thanks.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jul 7, 2012)




----------

